# pir sensor positioning



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can have multiple sensors in parallel. If they overlap coverage area that's fine. You need to detect not only people entering the room, but the people while they are in the room, so the lights don't shut off on them while they're using the room. If you place one in each back corner facing the entry points as well as the meeting space you should be fine. You need to draw it out to verify.

I did not open your attachment so I have no idea how big the room is. It may need more sensors.


----------



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

The meeting room dimensions are 5.5 meters X 4.5 meters


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Put as many up as possible. Nothing is more annoying than having to walk back and around, or wave your arms for lighting that was on a second ago.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

If this is for lighting, I think they've made a poor choice.
Look at the traffic patterns in the room. PIRs are most sensitive to motion across their field of view. Probably one near each door.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

when they don't specify sensors and i have a choice i use

Leviton *OSC15-I0W * 

they have a 20' radius at 8' high....you can put 3 on 1 power relay

They are cheapest ones i can find that are not a no-name brand.

I pay 49$ us for them and power relays cost 22$ us


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

when they don't specify sensors and i have a choice i use

Leviton *OSC15-I0W * 

they have a 20' radius at 8' high....you can put 3 on 1 power relay

They are cheapest ones i can find that are not a no-name brand.

I pay 49$ us for them and power relays cost 22$ us


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

GrayHair said:


> If this is for lighting, I think they've made a poor choice.
> Look at the traffic patterns in the room. PIRs are most sensitive to motion across their field of view. Probably one near each door.


I agree with this, one in each location where you'd normally have a switch adjacent to an entry point that covers the room and possibly an additional ceiling mounted sensor over the conference table if the room size dictates.

The Leviton sensor Tonedeaflisted is a great choice for those normal switch locations.


----------

